# Camp sites in Cyprus



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

My parents are moving to Cyprus later this year and would still like to use their motorhome on the island. There are seven certified sites on the island and they are particularly interested in Feggari near Coral Bay and Geroskipou Aenon Gardens and Troodoos. We have looked on the web but cannot find much information.

Has anyone motorhomed in Cyprus and can give me some information on any of the sites there.

Thanks in advance

Anita


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've replied to Anita off list but if anybody else is interested in Cyprus here's some info on getting there.

There have been no car ferries from Greece to Cyprus for about five years now. There's a weekly freight RO/RO ferry from Piraeus to Limassol but I would not recommend it. You can go via Turkey without any hassle but it's a long trip.

The journey to Cyprus involves three ferry crossings (two if you go overland via the Balkans) and is an ambitious trip even for the experienced. With careful planning it can be a very pleasant and rewarding experience. We have put together two fact sheets on the routes and ferries. Also included is information on touring in Cyprus.

We have a great deal of information on Cyprus and travelling to and from. We have lived in Cyprus and have been visiting the island since the late sixties. We have only travelled to Cyprus with our Motorhome in winter time.

That's the good news. The bad news is there are no car ferries running from Greece to Cyprus. At present the only way to travel to Cyprus with your motorhome is via Turkey and that's a long way.

We have been following the events in Cyprus very closely. It is now possible to cross from Southern (Greek) Cyprus to Northern (Turkish) Cyprus and vice versa.

If you enter Cyprus from Turkey you must return that same way. If you enter Cyprus from Greece you must also return that way.

As EU citizens you can cross over (either way) at will, but at the Turkish side you have to show your passport, and at Greek side they are strictly searching you/vehicles to stop ANY tobacco or alcohol being brought across.

EU citizens travelling from the Greek side have to pay £10 each visit for car insurance.

We were in Turkey Jan - April 2006 and checked out the ferries to Northern Cyprus. At that time there were two ferries:-

Tasucu (Silifke) to Girne (Kyrenia) about four hours. Daily. Sleep in van.

Mersin to Famagusta About ten hours every other day.

The main agent for the ferries is Anker Travel. www.ankertravel.net

A good source of info on the border events in Cyprus is the Greek English language newspaper www.ekathimerini.com and the Turkish English language newspaper www.turkishdailynews.com and www.turkishpress.com/

How ever Louis Cruise Line run from Piraeus to Limassol for the summer season. In 2007 they will be sailing from Piraeus from mid June and the last sailing from Limassol will be in mid September. There is only one downside and that's the height limit of 1.7 metres. It's OK if you have a car but if you have a motorhome it's not a lot of use. See http://www.viamare.com/louis-cruise-piraeus-limassol.html

You can also get your vehicle to Southern (Greek) Cyprus from Greece by RO RO freight ferry ( http://www.viamare.com/freight/index.htm) but the cost can be horrendous.

We hope this information is of help to you. If you would like further advice please feel free to contact us.

Safe travelling

Don

From a very cold and snowy Easy Yorks.


----------



## 106390 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Italy - Cyprus*

I heard there was new services to Cyprus this Year and wish to drive my Campervan over there next Spring , anyone got any info ?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Italy - Cyprus*



mikeontour said:


> I heard there was new services to Cyprus this Year and wish to drive my Campervan over there next Spring , anyone got any info ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

An urban myth I'm afraid  

I've recently received a few E-mails on taking a motorhome to Cyprus, this
is the latest info as of the 13th September 2007.

There have been no car ferries sailing between mainland Greece and southern
(Greek) Cyprus for the last five/six years. There's a cruise line ferry that
runs from mid June to mid September but this has a height limit of 1.7
metres. There's also an all year RO/RO freight ferry but the cost can be
horrendous for a large motorhome.

The only way to drive a motorhome to Cyprus now is via Turkey, it's a long
trek, the distance is approx 2,200/2,500 miles depending on which route you
take

In the past one had the added complication of having to buy third party
insurance when one landed in northern (Turkish) Cyprus to transit to
southern (Greek) Cyprus.

My insurers Comfort (Norwich Union) have stated that a Green Card is no longer
required for southern (Greek) Cyprus and they can issue manually a Green
Card for northern (Turkish) Cyprus.

You can now drive to Turkey overland without leaving the EU, this makes life
a lot easier when crossing borders. Having said that you will still require
a manual Green Card for Romania, Bulgaria and of course Turkey/northern
Cyprus.

If you use the ferry option from Italy to Greece you will just require a
manual Green Card for Turkey/northern Cyprus.

Fergun Ferries (http://www.fergun.net/uk/) sail from Tasucu in Turkey to Girne
in northern Cyprus.

EU citizens can cross the border between north and south Cyprus. If you
arrive in Cyprus from Turkey you must leave the same way. If you arrive from
Greece you must leave that way. At present a round trip is not possible.

Don't bother contacting the Greek Cypriot tourist office in London for info
on travelling via Turkey. They will not even admit there is a way out
through northern Cyprus.

If you would like further info on travelling to Cyprus via eastern Europe or
via the ferry option from Italy to Greece please contact me by E-mail.

Don Madge
MMM Travel Consultant for Cyprus


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don
What do you term as horrendous?
I drove with a rally car in the back of a lorry from uk to cyprus and used the greek ferry and it was about £300 (admittedly and fair time ago), if you take the fuel travelling the long route the time and the wear and tear on MH i don't think it's that bad in comparison, or am i wrong here?
It was a long haul but i was not sightseeing and i think if you make a good run to include sightseeing then it would be ace

malc


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

spooky said:


> Hi Don
> What do you term as horrendous?
> I drove with a rally car in the back of a lorry from uk to Cyprus and used the greek ferry and it was about £300 (admittedly and fair time ago), if you take the fuel travelling the long route the time and the wear and tear on MH i don't think it's that bad in comparison, or am i wrong here?
> It was a long haul but i was not sightseeing and i think if you make a good run to include sightseeing then it would be ace
> ...


Malc,

For a motorhome up to 7 metres Euro1038.00 for a motorhome between 7 - 9 metres Euro1253.00 single trip.

These are vehicle freight charges and I'm not sure if they include port charges.

Don


----------



## 106390 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks Don .. i best think about the Long Turkish Route ( but try and avoid Iraq this time )

Regarding Campsites ..... I did notice a Nice remote one in Polis ... 4 miles from Latchi .. Looked ok in the Summer ., but a bit rough in the Winter with 'down n outs' living there !


----------

